# 65L island lay-out



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi everybody ,

here is a new 60cm tank , it is 6 weeks old and not quite finished yet , it's a very classic lay-out type , not so much original but i wanted to try the "island" lay-out type so ....

anyways here is the tank , i'll put some more pictures soon 










tank specs:60*30*36cm , 65L
lights:2*18W
co2ressurized 1bp2s non stop
filter:eheim 2213
soil:Aquasoil , power sand etc...
ferts:brighty K , step 1

plants : glossostigma elatinoides
eleocharis parvula
moss (2 species)
green rotala
Micranthemum umbrosum
myriophyllum matogrossense
ludwigia arcuata "needle leaf"
rotala indica
cryptocoryne wendtii green
microsorum "narrow"

fishes: puntius gelius










hyphessobrycon pulchrinnis










tanichty.

Hope you like


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Even if you say its not original, it still looks great.


----------



## GrandePippo (May 28, 2008)

Very beautiful tank! I like very much the middle part with the moss and the fern. Very nice!

Sincere congratulations!


----------



## nicolai vandhul (May 15, 2009)

Nice tank!

A good selection of plants, and some really fine fish you found there. 
I really think, you made a good work with the driftwood and the stones. It really looks "nature" like, despite that it´s scapet - of course! That can be quit defficult to achive. 

Good work. I think i will keep this tank in my mind, when I start scaping my own island scape soon. 

Best regards from Nicolai. Denmark.


----------



## JL15219 (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice tank I wish mine was that nice.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Once again great work! I am intrigued by the substrate arrangement. Looks like you have a slope the AS really steep toward the back, then covered the lower part with sand. Won't different layers getting mixed up with time?


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you for your comments

Bunbuku , there is no Aquasoil under the sand , all of the AS is in the background after the stones delimitation 

as i wasn't stisfied with the hardscape , i did some major changes in the higher part of the hardscape today , it's going to look better , i'll post some new pictures soon


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

water is still a bit cloudy but here is how it looks after a few scape modifications , i think that it looks better this way , hope you like it


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

here is the hardscape after modifications , i think it has a better balance like that , water is still cloudy , i'll put some better pictures later this week


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

It looks great. Are you planing to have a carpet?


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

This is a very beautiful aquarium 

You should be proud of such great progress. Your photography skills are also excellent.

Brad


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you for your comments 

Fabac , i'm going to make a carpet , i'll keep the foreground in sand , i put some glosso here and there though but more to see how it grows on a non nutritive substrat , i think it will be removed for the final pictures 

here's a shot of the center part , even though moss is not nice yet , the back ground starts to look nice


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

This scape is coming a long nicely. I like.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you for your comment

here is a picture tonight , still a lot of work to do on the stem part , the moss is kind of slow too ...


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Beautiful layout! 
I liked the look of the first picture ...

Hugs
JACK


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

some updates of this tank , plants are suffuring from the summer heat , water is around 32 celsius degres , especially rotala is having quite a hard time , it is going straight up to the surface , not so nice , i'll have to wait for autumn to take some better pictures....


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful setup!


----------



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

Great setup!
You could try to put a fan over your water. Only 2 fans running over my water helps to cool my (closed canopy, 5x T5 High output 54w) tank to 22.3 degrees celcius...


----------



## humbletex (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, that's a really nice set-up you've got.
And great pictures too.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Thank you



Gilles said:


> Great setup!
> You could try to put a fan over your water. Only 2 fans running over my water helps to cool my (closed canopy, 5x T5 High output 54w) tank to 22.3 degrees celcius...


what is your ambiant temperature?


----------

